# Lutino boy is home!



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

FINALLY was able to coordinate with my friend and pick this little guy up today. Fortunately, the extra time it took means that he is "out of quarantine" so to speak (it's been over a month since he hew was found outside, and we have observed no ill effects; the vet says he seems 100% healthy though no tests were run). Anyway, he is hilarious! He loves to talk to himself in his cute squeaky voice. I have no idea what he is saying though I think I hear "pretty bird /boy" in there. Though he is skittish around hands, he is friendly and he will step up on a flattened hand if I approach him slowly and talk to him. Sometimes he backs away at first and then changes his mind and decides to come to me. He seems super comfortable here already, though the flock is ignoring him.




























Look at his crest!










Checking out my boyfriend's glasses.

He is supposed to be a foster but I don't know...he is mighty charming. lol.


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

Aw he sounds adorable! Glad he was found.

You're right he might end up not being just a foster bird after all, what a cutie!


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Apr 23, 2013)

He is so handsome!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Wow he is lovely, a beautiful curled crest too, he looks like a real romeo.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

What a cutie.  I bet he will pull at your heart strings and change foster to permanent.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

He is so adorable


----------



## SunnyNShandy (May 24, 2012)

Gorgeous boy! What are you thinking of for a name?


----------



## Nymphicus (Oct 11, 2010)

He's very handsome, and I love his colouring.


----------



## SunnyNShandy (May 24, 2012)

How old is he? His feathers look really in good shape....


----------



## KerriMac0216 (Apr 7, 2013)

Love his crest.....beautiful bird


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

What a looker! I would keep him to myself, LOL!


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

SunnyNShandy said:


> How old is he? His feathers look really in good shape....





SunnyNShandy said:


> Gorgeous boy! What are you thinking of for a name?


Unsure on both counts! I really have no way of knowing his age, as he was found outside. As for names, I'm still working on it. 

Turns out he is a weirdo, lol. Check out his new little hobby/game: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Jc920fI6kg&feature=youtu.be

It makes Astrid really mad for some reason! So funny.

Better pictures:


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Awww hes adorable!!! and loved the video, so cute


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

That is so funny!
He looks like quite the character

Astrid is like "Really. Stop."

I don't think I'd be able to let him go :lol:


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

urbandecayno5 said:


> That is so funny!
> He looks like quite the character
> 
> Astrid is like "Really. Stop."
> ...


He is! And letting him go would/will be hard. I do think I have too many cockatiels, but is seven really that much worse than six as far as mess and generally craziness goes? :blush:


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I thought your friend was taking him? Pretty boy!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Oh my goodness, what a character!









I don’t think it is that much worse at all. I have 6 inside, was 8 when I had the 2 babies, and I didn’t find having the extra 2 that much different to having 6.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Oh, Bailey, I posted about this before -- she did take him, but couldn't keep him. Sad and stupid situation involving her roommate and general stress in her life. She asked if I would take him back.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Oh..sorry. Internet has been out at home so I must've missed it. That's a shame.


----------



## ludanmei (Mar 9, 2013)

awwwww!! He is a pretty boy!


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

He is a very handsome fella.


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

what a pretty boy! and imo, 7 isn't much more than 6


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

We are making a little bit of progress! He is obsessed with millet, and I mean OBSESSED. Never have I seen a bird this into it. I seem to have taught him not to fear my hands so much with it, in a matter of a couple days. Now he will usually step up for me, though he is still a Nervous Nelly. Earlier I was hanging out with a few of the others at my desk, and he showed signs of wanting to join us so I broke out the millet to tempt him over (then put it away). 

He really really likes my glasses, so I let him nibble those a bit, and that's when I discovered he also likes to BITE. Not sure if he is preening me or playing, but OUCH! No kisses for you psycho boy! He pinches little pieces of skin. He also did this to my shoulder but I am not sure he perceived my tattoo is part of my skin so I can let that one slide. He is an odd one, for sure.


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

sounds cute! good work 
does he have a name yet?


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Haha, that's great to hear, echolalia  he sounds like a crazy character.


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

What!? I'm gone for a while and when I come back, you have another tiel in the house! 
He's very handsome!  You're fostering him?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I see "foster failure" written all over your boyfriend's face in that last pic (on the first page) lol. He sure is handsome!


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

lol, we'll see. I did say I'd foster him for at least a month, so I've got some time to make a decision. My fear, though, is that he'll bond to one of my other birds and I won't have the heart to break them up. In that case I guess he'd be staying.

Name-wise, I am thinking of:

- Lux (means "light")
- Sirius (the brightest star in the sky)
- Lucifer (not because he's devilish, but because I like the name and the meaning (light-bringer))
- Pan (sounds cute, and fits...like all tiels, he is mischievous)
- Finn ("fair-headed")
- Kai ("fire")
- Phoenix
- Rowan ("little red one")


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

I like Lux and Rowan
He does sound like an odd ball:lol:
I have to ask how little Astrid is doing?


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Astrid is the same as ever; enjoying life, very much enjoying toys, but not tame. She is still quite wary of me and will not step up (even onto a perch...I've stopped trying with that because it sends her into a panic). She will take millet from my hand and that's it. But, she is happy and that makes me happy.


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

i love the name Pan!


----------



## mlew54 (Feb 27, 2013)

Hmmm...kind of confused. I am reading a lot of posts that refer to a number of Lutinos as "he". Are they all actually males or is this just a general reference. One of my new babies is a Lutino and the cheek patches are very dark almost red. But I had the impression that almost all Lutinos are female. Am I reading wrong?


----------



## mlew54 (Feb 27, 2013)

Your newbie is beautiful. but not sure I could foster him, I would be thinking more on keeping him. So go ahead and name him and let him get comfy in his new forever home. lol


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

mlew54 said:


> Hmmm...kind of confused. I am reading a lot of posts that refer to a number of Lutinos as "he". Are they all actually males or is this just a general reference. One of my new babies is a Lutino and the cheek patches are very dark almost red. But I had the impression that almost all Lutinos are female. Am I reading wrong?


From what I understand, lutino is a sex-linked mutation and a statistical majority are female (like pearls). But there are still plenty of male lutinos (i have two -- this guy and Moon, my WF lutino). Cheek patches are not necessarily an indicator of gender; females can have ones just as bright as males.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I like the name Lux.

Astrid sounds like Taz. Forever a hands off bird, but we love him!


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Taz isn't scared, though, is he? Just not a "people bird"? Astrid has not had the greatest experience with humans so far, but I do hope she calms down in time and becomes tame enough for minimal interaction. It's a bit challenging having a wild, flighted bird, because catching her for any reason (like if I have to move, or take her to the vet, or clip her nails) is bound to be a traumatic ordeal. :\


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

echolalia said:


> Taz isn't scared, though, is he? Just not a "people bird"? Astrid has not had the greatest experience with humans so far, but I do hope she calms down in time and becomes tame enough for minimal interaction. It's a bit challenging having a wild, flighted bird, because catching her for any reason (like if I have to move, or take her to the vet, or clip her nails) is bound to be a traumatic ordeal. :\


I mean..I don't think he is scared we will hurt him. At this point, his biggest fear is us separating him and Allie. He bites us if we pressure him too much to step up, or if we hold his body. But the only way to put him up is to have him step up. Allie must be in the cage first no matter what, and then even sometimes he will fly about the room avoiding us. He gets stressed by us easily..his flying away from us, nail clipping, holding, or any handling more than a few seconds will cause him to pant. He dislikes handling, but I don't think he directly fears us.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> Hmmm...kind of confused. I am reading a lot of posts that refer to a number of Lutinos as "he". Are they all actually males or is this just a general reference. One of my new babies is a Lutino and the cheek patches are very dark almost red. But I had the impression that almost all Lutinos are female. Am I reading wrong?


I think the percentage is somewhere around 70% are female. That being said, we do have several male lutinos on the board currently. Do you know what the parents of you baby were?


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Boyfriend says he likes Lucifer the best, and he is rather fond of him so I let him choose. I kinda think it suits him, too. If I end up finding him a new home, no doubt it will probably get changed though lol.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Good grief that crest is amazing! Is he modeling cockatiel crest gel? I think yes!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Lucifer is so handsome! I am glad you have him. I agree that it looks like a foster failure!


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Lougirl said:


> Good grief that crest is amazing! Is he modeling cockatiel crest gel? I think yes!


That is 100% NATURAL! :rofl:



JaimeS said:


> Lucifer is so handsome! I am glad you have him. I agree that it looks like a foster failure!


hehe, you may be right...we shall see. My issue is that I'm extremely picky about what kind of home he'd go to. And, if he ends up bonding to another tiel, they'd go together or not at all. Maybe I _am_ kidding myself that he's a foster, lol.


----------

